# Backspacing Question



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Hello,

Would anyone know if a 18x9.5 Beyern 5 with a 30mm backspace milled 35mm and 255-40-18 work on my 04 GTO without rolling and quarter or rubbing?
thanks,


----------

